# 10th SFG (A) Soldiers receive Australian jump wings



## Ravage (May 3, 2008)

http://sinepari.soc.mil/News/2008/May/SP-080502-01.html

FORT CARSON, Colo. (Sine Pari, May 3, 2008) – More than 150 Soldiers from the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) received a set of Australian jump wings here, 29 April.

Australian officer Capt. Stewart Ware, Aerial Delivery and Field Services Department, Fort Lee, Virginia, was the primary jumpmaster conducting the airborne operation. 

“Any opportunity to work with a foreign nation should be grasped and made the most of,” Ware explained. “It’s a great opportunity to work individually with such a great group.”

For many of the participants, this was the first time they have been a part of a jump to receive their foreign wings. 

“The chance for novice jumpers to receive foreign jump wings is a major morale booster,” said Chief Warrant Officer Patrick Clark, primary jumpmaster. “This is a great opportunity for these jumpers to build confidence as we prepare for deployment.”

Ware added, “There aren’t too many opportunities for American Soldiers to qualify for a foreign badge.”

Upon completion of the jump, all Soldiers stood in formation as the wings were presented to each individual as well as a certificate. 

During a brief speech to the group, Ware mentioned that it was 90 years ago near the date, which American and Australian soldiers fought side-by-side for the first time in the Battle of Hamel.

He added, “This jumped solidified and represented the relationship that the United States and Australia have had for many years”  

Clark later added that he hopes to make the foreign jump an annual event to give more 10th SFG(A) Soldiers the opportunity to earn Australian jump wings. 

“I would certainly welcome that,” Ware said. “The opportunity to come to Colorado and work with 10th SFG(A) has been a great opportunity.”






HiRes


> FORT CARSON, Colo. – Capt. Stewart Ware, Australian officer and primary jumpmaster, helps rig a 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Soldier prior to the joint-airborne operation here, 29 April. (U.S. Army photo by Private 1st Class Henriq De Holleben)







HiRes


> FORT CARSON, Colo. – Capt. Stewart Ware, Australian officer and primary jumpmaster, waves for the next lift of jumpers during the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Australian jump here, 29 April. (U.S. Army photo by Private 1st Class Henriq De Holleben)







HiRes


> FORT CARSON, Colo. – Sgt. Rex Moncur, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) rigger, is presented the Australian jump wings courtesy of Capt. Stewart Ware, Australian officer and primary jumpmaster, after the joint-airborne operation here, 29 April. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)


----------

